# G5 Power PC Install



## RainedIn (Mar 24, 2009)

Greetings,

I am attempting to install FreeBSD 7.1 on a G5 power pc. 

During the bootstrap process here is what I see:


```
Consoles: Open Firmware console

FreeBSD/Open Firmware/PowerPC bootstrap loader, Revision 0.1
(root@xserve.xcllnt.net, Sat Jan 3 19:50:09 UTC 2009)
Memory: 1572864KB
Booted from: /ht/pci@5/ata-6@0

Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
/boot/kernel/kernel data=0x48f364+0x3b4a0 syms=[0x4+0x450c0+0x4+0x5a030]

Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 1 seconds...
```
and then the screen goes black.

any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## tstauffe (Mar 27, 2009)

I've run into the same problem. 

Turns out that FreeBSD won't run on the G5 yet.


----------



## RainedIn (Mar 27, 2009)

Good to know.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

no luck either. it seems NetBSD works though, but it would seriously limit your options.


----------



## jemate18 (Feb 5, 2010)

VictorM said:
			
		

> no luck either. it seems NetBSD works though, but it would seriously limit your options.



Are you guys talking about the Mac XServer G5 PPCs?

I'm planning to install FreeBSD on our Mac XServers, but if you guys experienced the problem, then I'll go for debian install for it instead.

REgards


----------



## trev (Feb 6, 2010)

G5 CPUs are supported only in 8.0-RELEASE and higher.


----------

